# Cervelo Aero seatpost head



## sonofapup (Jul 9, 2007)

Question about the Cervelo seatpost head for aluminium shaft.

Can anyone tell me the diameter of the short shaft on the replacement seatpost head?

Unusual question I know, but I'm having to custom build a seatpost and this head might solve my problem.

Thanks


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

I can measure it up and advise later this evening as I have one at home... though a word of warning .. the adjustment ( particularily the tool free front screw ) is poor and I would avoid using this unless there's no other option. I am looking to find an alternate for my setup.

JH


----------



## sonofapup (Jul 9, 2007)

Would much appreciate it. Thanks for the warning though.

The reason:
I have an unusual vintage de rosa frame with a Seat tube aperture ~22.8mm. I was thinking of having an aluminium tube engineered and fastening the cervelo head on top (diameter permitting). I know it sounds a bit convoluted, but it might be a solution.

For your info, the frame / seat tube is pictured at:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=145649

Thanks.

SD


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

jhbeeton said:


> I can measure it up and advise later this evening as I have one at home... though a word of warning .. the adjustment ( particularily the tool free front screw ) is poor and I would avoid using this unless there's no other option. I am looking to find an alternate for my setup.
> 
> JH


Did you find any alternative? I am looking to make a new seat insert for my S1 as the the head it comes with is clumsy and limited in adjustment.


----------



## sonofapup (Jul 9, 2007)

*Seat post*

Not sure if this is any use?

I was trying to find a seat post for an old, steel de-rosa frame (about 22.2mm). In the end I just got a steel unicycle post of 22mm, cut it to size and attached a cheap seat post to saddle clamp on top. I also purchased a 22.2mm aluminium BMX seat post with head (FMF powerstick 222) which was good quality. I used the steel one because the seat post is held in the frame by a single grub screw which bites into post, so aluminium might have been to soft and carbon may have cracked.

Hope you solve your problem - SD


----------



## Drummond (Sep 4, 2007)

Thanks SD,

I was thinking along those lines, the internal diameter of the Cervelo seatpost is about 20mm and I was going to machine a billet of Ali to fit this and then widen to a standard OD which could fit the ritchey post that is used on the Scott Addicts. Although I have heard some bad reports on them and also they are quite heavy. I think custom machining a solution will be the easiest. I also have a Look 595 with Epost and it is really adjustable and elegant solution and very easy to make.


----------

